# SSH-User kann keine Dateien löschen, die der Apache erstellt hat



## pee (6. Mai 2010)

Hi,

wenn ich als gewöhnlicher *SSH-User*, also derjenige der vom Controllpanel des Clients erstellt wurde, eine Datei im Jail löschen will, den der *Apache mittels eines PHP-Skripts erstellt* hat, denn bekomme ich eine *"permission denied"-Meldung*.

Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass der SSH-User alle Dateien und Ordner in seinem web-Verzeichnis dauerhaft löschen kann und der Apache weiterhin keine Probleme macht? Das OS ist Debian Lenny.

HAND


----------



## F4RR3LL (6. Mai 2010)

Nun wäre Interessant welche Rechte deine dateien haben .. läuft der vhost mit mod_php ?
Ich unterstelle das mal und spekuliere darauf aufbauend weiter.

Am besten lässt du das alles via suPHP laufen, so hast du unter Ispconfig wenn du einen vhost erstellst gleiche Rechte mit dem  Webserver / ftp als auch ssh .... 
Wenn der Webserver allerdings als modPHP rennt sind die Webserversachen mit www-data berechtigt .. 
somit kommst du mit deinem ssh User nicht dran.

Gruß Sven


----------



## F4RR3LL (7. Mai 2010)

Kurzes Feedback: hatte mit Pee via icq geklärt das meine Vermutung passte.
Es lief also mod_PHP...
wer ein ähnliches Problem hat sollte also mit meinem Vorschlag klar kommen, bedenkt jedoch wenn ihr Seiten schon (länger) laufen habt, 
das ihr den web/ ordner via 
chown -R user:group web/ 
anpasst an die Rechte des Verzeichnisses, sonst habt ihr keine Schreibrechte da ja zuvor alles www-data war.
Die passenden Rechte finden sich entweder via 
cd /var/www/euerweb && ls -l
oder aber ganz einfach im Ispconfig Menü bei 
Sites -> eure Webseite -> Optionen , 
dort stehen explizit Linux Benutzer und Linux Gruppe

Gruß Sven


----------

